# [SCRIPT] Passer de la branche test a la branche stable

## hard_shooter

Salut a tous

Donc ba kernel sensei a fait une belle petite commande que j'ai alpha testé :

1. Laisser le accept_keywords

2. Lancer la belle commande :

```
 for paquet in $(emerge -peq world| grep "/" |cut -d"]" -f2|sed 's/^ //') ; do echo "=$paquet ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ; done
```

3. Enlever le accept_keywords

Cette commande permet d'attendre les versions stables des paquets il faut donc etre patient pour etre stable

ATTENTION : Chez moi ca marche mais on assure rien !

----------

## yoyo

Je pense qu'il est également nécessaire de vider le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords avant d'exécuter la commande  (pour ceux qui comme moi sont en stable et utilisent ce fichier).

Perso, j'aurai ajouté un test qui renomme le /etc/portage/package.keywords le cas échéant.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## _droop_

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'il est également nécessaire de vider le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords avant d'exécuter la commande  (pour ceux qui comme moi sont en stable et utilisent ce fichier).

 

Bonjour,

Si tu es en stable et que tu utilise ce fichier, je ne vois pas l'interet d'utiliser ce script pour repasser en stable. (et donc pas la peine de le sauvegarder)   :Wink: 

Sinon la méthode était déjà sur le forum, elle se trouve (mais faut beaucoup chercher...) dans le DOW stable/instable, merci hard_shooter de la rappeler, si celà peût être utile à quelqu'un...

Voilà.

----------

## yoyo

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Si tu es en stable et que tu utilise ce fichier, je ne vois pas l'interet d'utiliser ce script pour repasser en stable. (et donc pas la peine de le sauvegarder)   

 L'intérêt n'est pas de le sauvegarder mais d'éviter les récurences malheureuses ...

Par exemple, j'ai passé firefox en "~x86" pour avoir la version 1.5* et j'ai donc la ligne "www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86" dans le package.keywords. Maintenant je décide de figer ma config et j'exécute le script au dessus. Je me retrouve avec DEUX lignes pour firefox : www-client/mozilla-firefox ~x86

=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.1-r4 ~x86Le résultat doit te sauter aux yeux : la config n'est pas figée et les mises à jour de firefox supérieure à 1.5.0.1-r4 et ~x86 seront tout de même installée   :Arrow:   le système ne repassera jamais en stable.  :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Ey

@yoyo: je crois que tu n'as pas compris le but de ce script. Il s'addresse aux gens qui sont en ~x86 et non ceux qui ont quelques paquets en ~x86. Leur package.keywords ne devrait donc pas contenir de ligne avec "paquet ~x86" vu que ~x86 est leur arch par défaut.

----------

## TGL

À noter quand même que si cette méthode limite effectivement les downgrades, elle est loin d'être infaillible, comme je l'avais déjà expliqué dans ce post. En résumé, le problème est que rien ne garantit que l'ebuild =foo/bar-1.2.3-r4 qu'on a ainsi keywordé ne va pas disparaitre avant qu'une version supérieure n'ait été marquée stable (entrainant de fait un downgrade vers la précédente version stable, ce qu'on voulait justement éviter). Et ce problème est fondamentalement insoluble : il faudrait une boule de cristal pour savoir a priori exactement quoi keyworder...

----------

## titoucha

Mais meme avec ce petit probleme le systeme est pas mal, il suffit de regarder lors de la MAJ si l'on n'a pas de downgrade et de corriger le fichier package.keywords  a la main.

Le script m'a bien aider pour stabiliser une machine mediabox.

----------

